# Long lasting teething treats?



## badbananas (Nov 4, 2014)

What are some long lasting teething treats?

Right now mako is teething baaaad. 

I've been trying to find a good teething treat, preferably something that doesn't have raw hide. He loves the BB wilderness dental bones and beef tendons, but they're kind of pricey for how many you get. I'm looking for something similar. Something he can chew for a while, can offer daily or every other day, and isn't too pricey. 

Also any teething toys you highly recommend will be greatly appreciated. Right now he is getting my daughters old hard plastic teething toys (of course supervised). He doesn't seem to care for nylabones. He will chew on sticks (and not eat. Just chew) but it is messy!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have given my pup cleaned plastic milk cartons and juice bottles. Free is good and can be fun for a day or two. 

I buy bully sticks from Chewy.com and Best Bully Sticks by balk. It is a lot up front but in the long run it is a more reasonable price. 

I was just looking at my dogs collection of dog's chew toys, his antler, his Nylabone, his squeeky bone and a now empty marrow bone. They all look pristine because he doesn't just settle down and chew them. He likes best the Kong squeeky balls. But I have to watch them because a strong chewer will break them apart.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

For my dog as a puppy, she used the kong with the treats inside it, nylabones, deer antlers, and a ball from the chuck-it! collection. Some were pricy but worth well worth it! I also would recommend putting a wet wash cloth in the freezer, let it freeze then let him chew on it but watch him while chewing it, and give him icecubs, those will help to. I also heard you can boil the nylabones in beef broth to help give that tasting flavor to make the dog more interested in chewing it. Good luck!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Frozen raw marrow bones and knuckle bones. They last a while and pups love them, just supervise to make sure they're not chewing too aggressively. Frozen raw carrots, frozen stuffed kongs, I fed beef tendons as well frozen though only a few a week because they did give him diarrhea if fed too often


----------



## Fate_GSD (Oct 9, 2014)

After all of the Nylabones, Bully Sticks, Kongs, Antlers were bought, it was discovered that Fate enjoyed one gallon plastic jugs just as well.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

There's always the old fashioned ice cubes or blocks to help numb the gums. Just monitor your dog with them. As always it's the cheapest route.


----------

